# Your Religious Beliefs



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

So, we haven't had one of these threads in a while.
I always find it a little bothersome that you can only pick one option at a time, when a lot of modern religious beliefs are syncretist.
Just wanted to see how the forum composition is going.

You can post your specific denomination if it exists.
Sorry, Wiccans and Pagans, you're getting lumped - its just easier that way, and apart neither of you make up a large part of religious believers.

i dont know why im adding islam, but i am
funny guy

This isn't based so much on how many people practice it in the world, as much as what the typical forum composition is. I'm not trying to offend your particular religion, blahblahblah.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 15, 2010)

Agnostic.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Is there supposed to be a poll or something?

Heh.

There it is.

I am Atrakaj.

I have no religion.

Atheism is a religion.

I am not an Atheist.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

Poll's up.



atrakaj said:


> Is there supposed to be a poll or something?



I was working on it, you jumpy fuck.
SHEESH


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Poll's up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know you like me for it.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Atheism is a religion.
> 
> I am not an Atheist.



I specifically used the words "beliefs _in regards_ to religion" in the poll, because Atheism is not a religion, but a lack of religion or belief in deities, supernatural reality, and similar religious concepts.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I specifically used the words "beliefs _in regards_ to religion" in the poll, because Atheism is not a religion, but a lack of religion or belief in deities, supernatural reality, and similar religious concepts.



A cult is a group that share certain beliefs.

A religion is a large cult.

Either way, I view Atheism as a religion.

Just like non-conformity means conforming.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A cult is a group that share certain beliefs.
> 
> A religion is a large cult.
> 
> ...



That's nice that you don't know what words mean and that you like to play semantics.


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Either way, I view Atheism as a religion.



Just like "bald" is a hair color


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 15, 2010)

Still a practicer of  Norse  Paganism


----------



## Stawks (Apr 15, 2010)

Secular Humanist C:

I worship man's unending capacity for good, evil, and absurd.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

Atheist.

This will be fun.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 15, 2010)

Agnostically-approached spirituality.


----------



## Tetragnostica (Apr 15, 2010)

Indifferent.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

Dear Atheists,

Is it alright that I lumped Secular Humanism in with Atheism?


----------



## Stawks (Apr 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Dear Atheists,
> 
> Is it alright that I lumped Secular Humanism in with Atheism?



We all do it anyway...


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Dear Atheists,
> 
> Is it alright that I lumped Secular Humanism in with Atheism?



Secular Humanism really tends to be an amalgamation of various nontheists, but I think anyone calling themselves a humanist is more likely to fit the definition of an atheist than not.  I'm not offended.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

When I was an atheist, I used to use it interchangeably or append it (though, I felt it kind of unnecessary, since if you knew me well enough to know my beliefs you'd know I wasn't a Nihilist), so I kind of added it without thinking.
If a mod sees this can they remove it for me (its kind of just clutter, I think)?
c: thanskkksks


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Is there supposed to be a poll or something?
> 
> Heh.
> 
> ...



Sound of silence?
The color of darkness? 

As much as people like to pretend otherwise, "atheism" is EXACTLY what the word means. 

"A-," a prefix meaning "lack of" or "without" and "theism," the belief and practice of religion. 

Atheism, the lack of belief and practice of religion. If you have no religion, you are an atheist. 


"Agnostic" on the other hand means "I have no fucking clue" 

Once again, "A-" means "without," and "gnostic," meaning knowledge. 

Agnostic, without knowledge. If you are "agnostic," it means you have absolutely no idea one way or another. 


IT DOES NOT MEAN THAT YOU DON'T THINK THERE IS A GOD BUT ARE WILLING TO ACCEPT THE POSSIBILITY. IT MEANS YOU DO NOT KNOW. IF YOU DO NOT BELIEVE IN A GOD, DEITY, OR OTHER HIGHER POWER, YOU ARE AN ATHEIST. SUCK IT UP.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm a  Briantologist.

See, that's funny because Brian is my name

And

I have a big ego

Get it?


----------



## xcliber (Apr 15, 2010)

Exunod said:


> I'm a Briantologist.
> 
> See, that's funny because Brian is my name
> 
> ...


NO! You can't turn *MY* name into a religion!!!!! 

Athiest/Agnostic btw
I'm open to the idea of a God or other spiritual entities, but only if their existance can be proven or scientifically backed up.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

Unitologist. 

Google it.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 15, 2010)

Atheist.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A religion is a large cult.




Religion = for prophet, founder believes it.
 Cult = for profit,  founder is L. Ron Hubbard.

There ya go. Oh yea and I'm an atheist too, but I live in quite a fundamentalist town. When asked ab our trreligion I just either say "I'm a free thinker" or "I'm white, duh." The last one provides more comic relief


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 15, 2010)

The encyclopedia would call me a deist, I guess. 

:\


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 15, 2010)

I say we die and that's it.
I suppose that means I'm athiest, and a depressing one at that.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 15, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I say we die and that's it.
> I suppose that means I'm athiest, and a depressing one at that.



I may never know.

I PLAN TO LIVE FOREVER.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I say we die and that's it.
> I suppose that means I'm athiest, and a depressing one at that.



Not if you don't mind the whole "eternal oblivion" thing. 

Frankly I think eternal life would suck dick after the first few eons.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> That's nice that you don't know what words mean and that you like to play semantics.



Yes.

It's fun.



Aden said:


> Just like "bald" is a hair color



Shaved is a hair style.

But this isn't supposed to be about just you.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Not if you don't mind the whole "eternal oblivion" thing.
> 
> Frankly I think eternal life would suck dick after the first few eons.


 Yeah, who would want to live forever?


Exunod said:


> I PLAN TO LIVE FOREVER.


.....ah


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Sound of silence?
> The color of darkness?
> 
> As much as people like to pretend otherwise, "atheism" is EXACTLY what the word means.
> ...



Nonconformist.

Non- meaning "does not" or "opposite of."

Conformist meaning "changing yourself to be like everyone else."

Notice how nonconformist usually look exactly the same?

Huh.

It's like, irony or something.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nonconformist.
> 
> Non- meaning "does not" or "opposite of."
> 
> ...



What does that have to do with anything? 

Except, of course, that you are oh-so-desperately trying to be non-conformist. 

"I don't believe in god or have any religion, but I'm not just an atheist. I'm a super-special snowflake atheist! I can change the definitions of words because I'M DIFFERENT!!!!"


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 15, 2010)

Agnostic-Rastifarian-Heretic.  Note dashes.  I believe that any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic, while embracing the concept of Babylon. 


that loud bang you just heard was wolfbone's head exploding.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Except, of course, that you are oh-so-desperately trying to be non-conformist.
> 
> "I don't believe in god or have any religion, but I'm not just an atheist. I'm a super-special snowflake atheist! I can change the definitions of words because I'M DIFFERENT!!!!"



You assume that not being part of a religion means not believing in gods.

I believe in a god-like power.

But I don't believe in a God like religious people do.

I take a more scientific view on it.


----------



## virus (Apr 15, 2010)

Nothing. I believe in absolutely nothing. No I'm not atheist or agnostic.. don't fucking group me with them. I know every ones going too anyways because they're full of themselves.

If you have to put a meaning or a context to everything then you will never understand the realm of just being.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I believe in a god-like power.
> 
> But I don't believe in a God like religious people do.



Cute.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Cute.



Adorable.

Unlike bugs.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You assume that not being part of a religion means not believing in gods.
> 
> I believe in a god-like power.
> 
> ...



...is the power sentient?

...do you worship it?

...did it create/does it rule the world? 


If no to all of those (especially the last two,) it is not a god by definition, and thus you are by definition "without a god."

"A-" (without)
"Theos" (god)

Athiest. 


If it IS sentient/universe ruling/worshiped, then it IS a god, and you are religious.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

virus said:


> No I'm not atheist or agnostic.. don't fucking group me with them.



Well, you pretty much sound like one.

what're you gonna do if i do


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Apr 15, 2010)

Very much atheist.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...is the power sentient?
> 
> ...do you worship it?
> 
> ...



Yes.

No.

Probably not.


----------



## Myoti (Apr 15, 2010)

Christian, yo.

None of those weird denominational things. I was raised in mostly Southern Baptist churches but even my dad (currently a pastor at one) pretty much believes the denomination idea is pretty silly.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Shaved is a hair style.
> 
> But this isn't supposed to be about just you.



Its not a hair color, though. 
Religion implies belief : having hair
Different religions : different shades of hair color 
An absence of belief : not having hair.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yes.
> 
> No.
> 
> Probably not.



God: A superhuman being worshiped as having power over nature or human fortunes; a deity. 

Atheism: The theory or belief that God does not exist. 


I'll admit though that I have you by a technicality there, but my point about atheism not being a religion still stands. 

Religion: the belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

Arguably, atheism has a lot more to do with an absence of belief in _any_ supernatural qualities of reality, or concurrent supernatural realities.  but im a big fan of emile burpheim =)

Otherwise, you can hold spiritual beliefs without having a formal or informal connection with a set of structured beliefs with fluid or rigid architecture by way of ritual.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Religion: the belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power.


 That doesn't mean it has to be all-powerful (or all-loving; the two are mutually exclusive).


----------



## xcliber (Apr 15, 2010)

Myoti said:


> Christian, yo.
> 
> None of those weird denominational things. I was raised in mostly Southern Baptist churches but even my dad (currently a pastor at one) pretty much believes the denomination idea is pretty silly.


They actually have a denomination for that. It's called nondenominational, and they put heavy focus praise and worship. I went to my aunt's church a few times and more than half the service was singing and dancing to very repetitive new-age/pop/rock worship tunes. "ONE WAY! JESUS! You're the only one that I could live for!" *Repeat 20x while clapping in tune and swaying side to side in unison. It's their favorite, and they got it stuck in my head.


----------



## Winkuru (Apr 15, 2010)

Atheist and wouldnt have it other way.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 15, 2010)

Needs mor agnostics.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 15, 2010)

Agnostic/don't care with some influences.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> That doesn't mean it has to be all-powerful (or all-loving; the two are mutually exclusive).



But atheists still don't believe in it, so they're still not religious.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Apr 15, 2010)

Atheist.

I do have some nature-oriented spirituality goin' on, but I'm not sure what kind of spirituality...It's just sort of...There.  I couldn't explain it even if I tried.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 15, 2010)

Please no argument about religion, it's rather annoying than funny or amusing o-o


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Please no argument about religion, it's rather annoying than funny or amusing o-o



Sometimes its amusing.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Sometimes its amusing.


 I know, but after a while someone takes it seriously >.> Or makes it serious


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I know, but after a while someone takes it seriously >.> Or makes it serious



That's what's funny. :3


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I know, but after a while someone takes it seriously >.> Or makes it serious



People taking it seriously is what *makes* it amusing... provided everyone else realizes that it's not serious. 

If everyone thinks it's serious then it's just sad.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 15, 2010)

My specific religion is Non-Practicing Conservative Anabaptist.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> People taking it seriously is what *makes* it amusing... provided everyone else realizes that it's not serious.
> 
> If everyone thinks it's serious then it's just sad.


 It is FUNNY, when they take it seriously but when they MAKE it serious, it's annoying. I didn't clarify correctly. If everyone think it is serious, than it is serious.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Non-Practicing Anabaptist.



Well, that's kind of a given 

ps: that's christianity, yo


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 15, 2010)

I am Jewish... but...

You do not know what is a secular jewish.
With my own beliefs I fit more to agnosticism and atheism socialism torturism sadism milkwayism.
But I am still jewish.

I am national and not relligiousonal.


----------



## Hir (Apr 15, 2010)

Atheism weee.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm a Frisbeetarian. I believe that when you die, your spirit floats up and gets stuck on the roof.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Its not a hair color, though.
> Religion implies belief : having hair
> Different religions : different shades of hair color
> An absence of belief : not having hair.



Different hairstyles would be an more apt metaphor for different religions.

It shows more diversity.

Although, arguably, religions aren't all that diverse.



Unsilenced said:


> God: A superhuman being worshiped as having power over nature or human fortunes; a deity.
> 
> Atheism: The theory or belief that God does not exist.
> 
> ...



This is why I usually term them as 'higher beings.'

I don't think of them like gods.

The likelihood that they look anything like humans is nil.

Although I always thought that Atheists usually didn't believe in gods at all, not just didn't worship them.



Jelly said:


> *Arguably, atheism has a lot more to do with an absence of belief in any supernatural qualities of reality, or concurrent supernatural realities.*  but im a big fan of emile burpheim =)
> 
> Otherwise, you can hold spiritual beliefs without having a formal or informal connection with a set of structured beliefs with fluid or rigid architecture by way of ritual.



That's what I was thinking.

People have different definitions.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

Straight up atheism.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 15, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I'm a Frisbeetarian. I believe that when you die, your spirit floats up and gets stuck on the roof.



Interestingly, the guy who invented the frisbee was cremated and his ashes were mixed with molton plastic and made into a frisbee.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Interestingly, the guy who invented the frisbee was cremated and his ashes were mixed with molton plastic and made into a frisbee.


Neat! 

George Carlin's soul is already on the roof, so I'll be in good company when I die =3


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

So
What
can the frisbees talk, then?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2010)

Look at this shit I just found

It's a praying kitten 

Holy shit


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 15, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Look at this shit I just found
> 
> It's a praying kitten
> 
> Holy shit


OUTRAGEOUS!

But no.

My cat is praying better when he claims to be dead on the floor.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> So, we haven't had one of these threads in a while.
> I always find it a little bothersome that you can only pick one option at a time, when a lot of modern religious beliefs are syncretist.
> Just wanted to see how the forum composition is going.
> 
> ...




Didn't vote. I have my own individual beliefs, I don't belong to any religion or church, I am me, I have my own thoughts, my own beliefs.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Didn't vote. I have my own individual beliefs, I don't belong to any religion or church, I am me, I have my own thoughts, my own beliefs.



Heh.

According to Unsilenced that makes you an Atheist.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> According to Unsilenced that makes you an Atheist.



Atheists don't believe in god, I do, so I am not atheist.

Also I am what I say I am, what I choose to be a part of. And I refuse to associate myself with ANY religion. Also Atheism IS NOT a religion.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 15, 2010)

The thread hasn't turned into a religion bashing bullshit bonanza yet? Cool!
----------
I am Christian.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> The thread hasn't turned into a religion bashing bullshit bonanza yet? Cool!
> ----------
> I am Christian.



Thread is only three pages in, give it time.


also my frien had a temp work colleague who is religious, ram his religion down my friends neck all fucking day long trying to make my friend "go to god". I hate religious pricks that do that. P


EDIT: I don't give two hoots what religion someone is, I couldn't even careless if they were islamic, just don't try to convert me, trying to convert me or my friends when we have said "We are not interested" more times than I have had hot dinners and still persist with us really, really ticks me off, just take NO for an answer.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Atheists don't believe in god, I do, so I am not atheist.
> 
> Also I am what I say I am, what I choose to be a part of. And I refuse to associate myself with ANY religion. Also Atheism IS NOT a religion.



That's similar to how I feel.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Atheists don't believe in god, I do, so I am not atheist.
> 
> Also I am what I say I am, what I choose to be a part of. And I refuse to associate myself with ANY religion. Also Atheism IS NOT a religion.



Would you be an 'Other' then? I am guessing that the people who are voting Other are probably people who are spiritual but don't follow an organized religion.

Also, I'm surprised to see so many votes for Christianity.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Would you be an 'Other' then? I am guessing that the people who are voting Other are probably people who are spiritual but don't follow an organized religion.
> 
> Also, I'm surprised to see so many votes for Christianity.



I didn't see "other" in there. I voted now choosing "Other".


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> According to Unsilenced that makes you an Atheist.



Um, no. If he believes in a god, he is by definition NOT an atheist.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's similar to how I feel.



...

How many pages back was it that you said the exact opposite, that atheism *was* a religion?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Um, no. If he believes in a god, he is by definition NOT an atheist.



I don't follow any specific religion either, so I don't class myself as "religious" in that sense.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't follow any specific religion either, so I don't class myself as "religious" in that sense.




...but you believe in a god...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...but you believe in a god...



In what rule book does it say "You have to be religious to believe in god"?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> In what rule book does it say "You have to be religious to believe in god"?



Same as my secularity Jewness, I didn't see anywhere you had to be relligious to believe in a god. I am in Judaism because that's the god I believe it, but I don't do relligous stuff.

OVERBOARD TOPIC X8


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 15, 2010)

I still dunno the exact name, but I think it's something like "Neo-Hellenism with a specialization in Hadeseism"

Yea, I'm a weirdo


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> In what rule book does it say "You have to be religious to believe in god"?



Well, if you worship or idolize said god, you are religious.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 15, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Agnostic-Rastifarian-Heretic.  Note dashes.  I  believe that any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable  from magic, while embracing the concept of Babylon.
> 
> 
> that loud bang you just heard was wolfbone's head  exploding.



That's what that noise was! ^^;   And I agree with your view Irre.  Kudos!


Still neo-pagan, which covers a lot. Mainly Wiccan, Celtic-Recon, plus eastern spirituality and the teachings of Buddha.  I don't believe that one path is the true path but that most roads lead to the same destination, and that should be the improvement of self and humanity.  No one can tell you with absolute certainty where you go after you die, no matter how much they believe it to be the 'truth'.  Truth can be either subjective or absolute and should never be mixed up with Fact.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't like religion. They try to undermine science with the super natural. As such, I have lost respect for it.

Though, it does give people strength. Which is good because life is never easier.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I still dunno the exact name, but I think it's something like "Neo-Hellenism with a specialization in Hadeseism"
> 
> Yea, I'm a weirdo




The first word that came to mind was 'Neat!'  I don't believe I've heard of someone having Hades as their patron deity.  Normally it's Apollo or Diana *S*.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Well, if you worship or idolize said god, you are religious.



I am what I say I am, not what I am told I am. No one has a right to label me.

And you ignored my question. Where does it say you ARE religious if you believe in god? I also did NOT say I worshiped or idolized god, I said I believe in him, If I worshiped him I would go to church every sunday and say stupid prayers to him etc etc which I don't because I don't follow any specific religion, I don't have my own little ritualls to worship him, I don't idolize him, I just meerly believe in him.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am what I say I am, not what I am told I am. No one has a right to label me.
> 
> And you ignored my question. Where does it say you ARE religious if you believe in god? I also did NOT say I worshiped or idolized god, I said I believe in him, If I worshiped him I would go to church every sunday and say stupid prayers to him etc etc which I don't because I don't follow any specific religion, I don't have my own little ritualls to worship him, I don't idolize him, I just meerly believe in him.



Religion is defined as the belief and worship of a god. 


You don't worship, you are not religious. 
You are also not atheist as you do believe in a god. 


Next case.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Religion is defined as the belief and worship of a god.
> 
> 
> You don't worship, you are not religious.
> ...



Exactly, the most I do is say a prayer once in a blue moon because I don't believe it to be necessary to bug him a lot with prayers asking for help with this, that and the other. It is my life, my problems, I'll deal with it. 

Actually I prayed for his help twice in my life, both times I got arrested, was facing jail, and I asked not to go to jail and told him how sorry and regretful I was for what I did, which was true and promised I'd never do it again, which I haven't and have no intentions too. and low and behold, I was sentenced too jail time.

Coincidence? maybe, maybe not, no one knows for sure.

but glad you now understand why I do not class myself as religious.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Look at this shit I just found
> 
> It's a praying kitten
> 
> Holy shit



Cute, but...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 15, 2010)

no satanists?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I am guessing that the people who are voting  Other are probably people who are spiritual but don't follow an  organized religion.


Satanists. :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 15, 2010)

I am a solipsist, so I am responsible for the world's greatest Lulz and Failure simultaneously.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I am a solipsist, so I am responsible for the world's greatest Lulz and Failure simultaneously.



You do that outside a solipsist model anyways. :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You do that outside a solipsist model anyways. :V


 
I am the trolls and the trolled.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 15, 2010)

Voted.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2010)

whatever


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 15, 2010)

Athiest...or agnostic..don't know which one.

I don't follow ANY sort of religion at all.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Didn't vote. I have my own individual beliefs, I don't belong to any religion or church, I am me, I have my own thoughts, my own beliefs.



Oh.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 15, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Athiest...or agnostic..don't know which one.
> 
> I don't follow ANY sort of religion at all.



Atheist actually means you _recognize_ no god, not necessarily that you deny god exists. "Agnostic" is a word created when Fundies decided to start spreading the myth that atheism is the same as anti-theism, and basically means what "atheist" originally did.

Anyone who says atheist is a religion is a moron. Religions have doctrines, commandments, etc., in addition to their "thoughts of god". Atheism says only that there is no god, and atheists therefore decide what they want to do with themselves independent of that.

So, basically, do you firmly believe there is no god, or do you just say "we can't know either way" and leave it at that?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Oh.



You edited it! >:[

I guess you read the rest of the thread and saw why I didn't vote for other lol.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You edited it! >:[
> 
> I guess you read the rest of the thread and saw why I didn't vote for other lol.



You sound like a Deist.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You edited it! >:[
> 
> I guess you read the rest of the thread and saw why I didn't vote for other lol.



Yes.
i still think what you said is farts
but i was wrong and im sorry :c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You sound like a Deist.



A what now?



Jelly said:


> i still think what you said is farts



Elaborate please?


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A what now?



Belief that some higher power created the universe, then fucked off and hasn't interfered since.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 15, 2010)

Christian.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Belief that some higher power created the universe, then fucked off and hasn't interfered since.




This would be accurate if it were not for the fact I do have moments where I believe he is playing a part in some current event that is affecting me directly or in directly or someone else.

Basically, I do believe in God, I do believe he does play a part sometimes in events on earth (but not all the time) but I don't believe I need to "worship" him or idolize him, I just feel I need to acknowledge him, I feel so long as I recognise him, that is enough, no need for praying every night praying for stuff that wont ever happen, I don't believe in going to church to sing hyms and pray to him there and worship him.

EDIT: This is the other reason I don't label myself with any religious label, because I seem to fall under more than one. Randyism, there, I'll start my own one!

And to be honest, my method seems to get results sometimes.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This would be accurate if it were not for the fact I do have moments where I believe he is playing a part in some current event that is affecting me directly or in directly or someone else.
> 
> Basically, I do believe in God, I do believe he does play a part sometimes in events on earth (but not all the time) but I don't believe I need to "worship" him or idolize him, I just feel I need to acknowledge him, I feel so long as I recognise him, that is enough, no need for praying every night praying for stuff that wont ever happen, I don't believe in going to church to sing hyms and pray to him there and worship him.
> 
> And to be honest, my method seems to get results sometimes.



It doesn't strike you a little egotistical at all to think that a being supposedly responsible for the entire universe is personally intervening in mundane affairs on your behalf?

Two words for your results: Confirmation bias.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh I see what you did there Icaneatcrackersandjumpcliffs.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It doesn't strike you a little egotistical at all to think that a being supposedly responsible for the entire universe is personally intervening in mundane affairs on your behalf?
> 
> Two words for your results: Confirmation bias.




No, I said SOMETIMES, meaning not every personal affair of mine. I have only ever prayed and asked for something twice and only twice it has happened in my hole. I don't class that as being egotistical. If I had said "it happens every day and he helps me out of a lot of shit n stuff" Then I would say I was being egotistical. 

I pray, he either chooses to help, or he doesn't, I wont hate him when he chooses not to intervene. He, well or she has a right to choice as we do.

I also didn't refer to just myself in my previous post, I also said "someone else" meaning, not just me. Though, having read this back to myself "me directly or in directly" gives an impression of me being egotistical, sorry I didn't mean it to sound like that. v.v


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

Just looking at this page shows me this has turned into yet another, "I'm right you're wrong thread"
Choices
leave/get popcorn and watch


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just looking at this page shows me this has turned into yet another, "I'm right you're wrong thread"
> Choices
> leave/get popcorn and watch



I haven't said anything about who is right or wrong. I could be wrong for all I know. But I wont know until I drop down dead one day.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

*out of popcorn*
:'(


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *out of popcorn*
> :'(



Some more at the concession stand.


----------



## IggyB (Apr 15, 2010)

I believe in the Greek Olympian Gods....



...JK, I was raised Catholic, but I'm Athiest.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Some more at the concession stand.


How much, cause I ain't paying $10 for a bag of popcorn.


IggyB said:


> I believe in the Greek Olympian Gods....
> 
> ...JK, I was raised Catholic, but I'm Athiest.


You know there are still people that believe in them, basically for them they get sexy party time all the time giggity giggity :V


Strangely I was raised atheist, but now Christian, the main thing I have about atheists is they treat Darwin like a god.  Don't start on the evolution thing not going there, I mean people treat the dude like he was infallible.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, I said SOMETIMES, meaning not every personal affair of mine. I have only ever prayed and asked for something twice and only twice it has happened in my hole. I don't class that as being egotistical. If I had said "it happens every day and he helps me out of a lot of shit n stuff" Then I would say I was being egotistical.
> 
> I pray, he either chooses to help, or he doesn't, I wont hate him when he chooses not to intervene. He, well or she has a right to choice as we do.
> 
> I also didn't refer to just myself in my previous post, I also said "someone else" meaning, not just me. Though, having read this back to myself "me directly or in directly" gives an impression of me being egotistical, sorry I didn't mean it to sound like that. v.v



I didn't say every personal affair of yours either.  To put this in perspective, you're still saying a being responsible for all creation intervened on the behalf of one of the already much more well-off members of one species, with a population of six billion, on one planet out of the entire universe.  Even if he only did it a couple times.

edit: 





CannonFodder said:


> the main thing I have about atheists is they treat Darwin like a god.  Don't start on the evolution thing not going there, I mean people treat the dude like he was infallible.



Since when?  Darwin gets big props for the big idea that fit the pieces together, but there's a fair number of details he got wrong too, and many prominent atheist voices in science make a point of noting this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Since when?  Darwin gets big props for the big idea that fit the pieces together, but there's a fair number of details he got wrong too, and many prominent atheist voices in science make a point of noting this.


I know that, but I'm talking about your average run of the mill person, who happens to be atheist, if someone brings up the parts he got wrong and they either don't know you're a atheist or you're religious shit's going to hit the fan.
Every time a atheist says Darwin came up with (*modern*)evolution theory I die a little inside.
Also before you say something about the phrase "evolution theory" I say it that way cause it's scientifically proper.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know that, but I'm talking about your average run of the mill person, who happens to be atheist, if someone brings up the parts he got wrong and they either don't know you're a atheist or you're religious shit's going to hit the fan.
> Every time a atheist says Darwin came up with (*modern*)evolution theory I die a little inside.
> Also before you say something about the phrase "evolution theory" I say it that way cause it's scientifically proper.


Shut up, you sidestepping cad.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2010)

Crap, you guys tricked me with a public poll :<


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 15, 2010)

Atheist.

No evidence for God.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 15, 2010)

I usually swing between animist and LaVey satanist. Rather agnostic, I suppose, but those are my religions in practice. 

I believe couches have souls, and if you piss me off, I'll hex your ass.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Shut up, you sidestepping cad.


Step Step Plei


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Buddhism and taoism aren't really religions.  They're more like ways of life.

It makes me sick whenever somebody describes them as religions.

Also, I practice aspects of Christianity, Islam, and Judiasm.

My mom's side of the family follows Islam, and my mom is Christian/Islamic.
My friends are mostly Jewish.

I guess my religious beliefs contradict each other in a million ways, but meh it makes me happy :3


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Buddhism and taoism aren't really religions.  They're more like ways of life.
> 
> It makes me sick whenever somebody describes them as religions.



They're religions. They have rituals, dogma, and a supernatural reality.
Taoism in many of the modern syncretist sects is self-described as non-religious - and offers a variation of the group for philosophical converts. It did  originally start as codes of lifestyle, but rapidly grew into a religion.
It's most commonly practiced as an adjunct to Chinese traditional religion or the Taoist religion. Way of Former Heaven sects are still very small post-Mao, but even then only a few sects offer this service.

Much of the Tao Te-Ching and the I Ching which are central texts to Taoism describe the ultimate goal as attaining immortality through sage action and effort - which is a physical impossibility.
Buddhism's end goal has always been bodhihood of various varieties - all of which flow from a lifestyle of rich spiritual meditation, and attempting to attain a God-like Buddha quality which among other things grants powers such as unity of all things, sight with closed eyes, being able to witness the entirety of time and the universe, the transmutation of matter, and much much more.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2010)

Agnostic leaning towards Atheism with a bit of Humanism thrown in.  If I lean away from Atheism, it's more oft with the inclusion of Misotheism.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know that, but I'm talking about your average run of the mill person, who happens to be atheist, if someone brings up the parts he got wrong and they either don't know you're a atheist or you're religious shit's going to hit the fan.
> Every time a atheist says Darwin came up with (*modern*)evolution theory I die a little inside.
> Also before you say something about the phrase "evolution theory" I say it that way cause it's scientifically proper.



I think you're describing your average run of the mill person who happens to be anything-that-still-realizes-creationism-is-bullshit.

What made you think I was going to object to the word "theory"?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> What made you think I was going to object to the word "theory"?


Cause my atheist friends when I say theory still bitch about it even if I explain it to them it's scientifically proper.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause my atheist friends when I say theory still bitch about it even if I explain it to them it's scientifically proper.



so, generalizing again


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> so, generalizing again


All right then, "majority" is the politically correct term.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> All right then, "majority" is the politically correct term.



You're friends with the majority of atheists?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You're friends with the majority of atheists?


Oh har har, allright the majority of the atheists that I know get offended when you say "evolutionary theory" even if you are being scientifically proper.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh har har, allright the majority of the atheists that I know get offended when you say "evolutionary theory" even if you are being scientifically proper.


So "Theory" in that nothing has come up to disprove it, and it is the accepted standard at this point and time. I mean, yeah, it's a "Theory" but it may as well be a fact. Just like the "Theory" of Gravity. Semantic games won't help you one bit against a person who knows what they're talking about. Send your "friends" to re-inspect the Scientific Method. They need to if they're getting worked up over the word "Theory". But I doubt this is the whole story. You probably don't believe in evolution. Also, you can't be raised Atheist. It's not a religion.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2010)

I am VERY surprised that Christian isn't too far behind Atheist.

Also, you people who voted everything are _hilarious_, hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

I believe in a thing called love
Just listen to the rhythm of mah heart


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Um, no. If he believes in a god, he is by definition NOT an atheist.





Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> How many pages back was it that you said the exact opposite, that atheism *was* a religion?





Unsilenced said:


> Religion is defined as the belief and worship of a god.
> 
> 
> You don't worship, you are not religious.
> ...



You're changing your argument now.

I said that I believed in gods, but that I did not worship them.

You said I was an atheist because of this.

Make up your fucking mind.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're changing your argument now.
> 
> I said that I believed in gods, but that I did not worship them.
> 
> ...


You never had an argument. Shut up.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> "Theory" of Gravity.


I use scientifically proper terms for alot, I even use theory of gravity.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I use scientifically proper terms for alot, I even use theory of gravity.


Ok. That's great. It does nothing to address my post? I mean, the game being played here is pretty transparent.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You never had an argument. Shut up.


Great here comes Azure again, I'm just going to leave this thread before this becomes another atheism ego-wank-fest.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You never had an argument. Shut up.



I said he did.

Learn to read.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I use scientifically proper terms for alot, I even use theory of gravity.



Gravity is a _fact_. I have proven it many times.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ok. That's great. It does nothing to address my post? I mean, the game being played here is pretty transparent.


Dude chill, yeah I'm playing a game cause knowing you the second I try and input anything valuable you'll tear it to bits.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude chill, yeah I'm playing a game cause knowing you the second I try and input anything valuable you'll tear it to bits.



That's the fun part.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Gravity is a _fact_. I have proven it many times.


I know gravity is a fact, it's just improper to call it a fact.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's the fun part.


Azure has a deep seeded hatred of religion though, still don't know why though.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know gravity is a fact, it's just improper to call it a fact.



From a scientific point of view, it is improper to call anything a fact.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> From a scientific point of view, it is improper to call anything a fact.



That's because nothing is.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Azure has a deep seeded hatred of religion though, still don't know why though.



He's a rabbit, he probably hates what he's expected to do come Easter.  You're a shark, you don't have to deal with religious pressure.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> From a scientific point of view, it is improper to call anything a fact.


That's what I'm saying.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Great here comes Azure again, I'm just going to leave this thread before this becomes another atheism ego-wank-fest.


Please, do so.



CannonFodder said:


> Dude chill, yeah I'm playing a game cause knowing you the second I try and input anything valuable you'll tear it to bits.


I thought you were leaving. Also, you have nothing valuable to add. Ever.



atrakaj said:


> I said he did.
> 
> Learn to read.


No, you said...



atrakaj said:


> You're changing your argument now.
> *
> I said that I believed in gods, but that I did not worship them.
> *
> ...



Also, how dumb is the statement in bold? Tell me, FA.



CannonFodder said:


> Azure has a deep seeded hatred of religion though, still don't know why though.


Don't ever put words in my mouth. I hate ignorance, apathy, and dogmatic behavior inspired by baseless novels of fiction and shitty tradition. And I've made clear to you why, you just probably didn't read it. I won't bother to do so again, it's painfully obvious.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> He's a rabbit, he probably hates what he's expected to do come Easter.  You're a shark, you don't have to deal with religious pressure.


You know that does explain it, then again the eggs will come out rainbow :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's what I'm saying.



That's what you think you're saying, but the idea that you're saying it is, as of yet, just your own hypothesis.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I thought you were leaving. Also, you have nothing valuable to add. Ever.


Nah, all the other threads suck right now.
I know, I don't plan on contributing valuable ever either.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Great here comes Azure again, I'm just going to leave this thread before this becomes another atheism ego-wank-fest.


Hey!
I've been here the whole time eating a bowl of couscous.

i just didn't really agree with anything you said
so

yeah


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, all the other threads suck right now.
> I know, I don't plan on contributing valuable ever either.


It's simply not possible for you to contribute anything valuable, because of your beliefs.



Jelly said:


> Hey!
> I've been here the whole time eating a bowl of couscous.
> 
> i just didn't really agree with anything you said
> ...


I love couscous.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're changing your argument now.
> 
> I said that I believed in gods, but that I did not worship them.
> 
> ...



In the earlier post I was going more exactly by the dictionary definition of "God" 

In the later one I was going by the common definition, which makes more sense. (I admitted in the earlier post that I was being a dick about literal definitions) 




And you still are ignoring the fact that you reversed your own claim, first saying that atheism is a religion, then claiming that you agreed that it wasn't.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Please, do so.
> 
> 
> I thought you were leaving. Also, you have nothing valuable to add. Ever.
> ...



Exactly.

A statement =/= an argument.


> Also, how dumb is the statement in bold? Tell me, FA.



Probably smarter than blind worship.

Or do you like that sort of thing?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It's simply not possible for you to contribute anything valuable, because of your beliefs.


Not really, I don't contribute anything valuable cause this is the internet.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> In the earlier post I was going more exactly by the dictionary definition of "God"
> 
> In the later one I was going by the common definition, which makes more sense. (I admitted in the earlier post that I was being a dick about literal definitions)
> 
> ...



Actually, I wasn't agreeing with that part.

That's why I said *similar*, not exactly alike.

I was agreeing with the rest.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 15, 2010)

Nobody is right, and everybody is wrong.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Nobody is right, and everybody is wrong.



*yawn*

Anyone have a meme that is less stale?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It's simply not possible for you to contribute anything valuable, because of your beliefs.



Genetic Fallacy.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Anyone have a meme that is less stale?



ya rly


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Exactly.
> 
> A statement =/= an argument.


It is the culmination of many statements, which are arranged in a format that is analogous to many styles of argumentation.



atrakaj said:


> Probably smarter than blind worship.
> 
> Or do you like that sort of thing?


Well, if you believe but don't worship, then you're pretty much damned. But we know you're full of shit, so it's cool. The only blind things I like have to do with poker.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Genetic Fallacy.


I know. It's on purpose. trolololololololo and all that jazz.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Actually, I wasn't agreeing with that part.
> 
> That's why I said *similar*, not exactly alike.
> 
> I was agreeing with the rest.




So you DO still think that Atheism is a religion?

Imagine this: There is a guy on a deserted Island who has never contacted civilization. He has absolutely no notions of higher powers or religious figures. The notion of "God" has never once entered his head. 

What do you call him?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> So you DO still think that Atheism is a religion?
> 
> Imagine this: There is a guy on a deserted Island who has never contacted civilization. He has absolutely no notions of higher powers or religious figures. The notion of "God" has never once entered his head.
> 
> What do you call him?


A poor fucker stuck on a island.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Probably smarter than blind worship.
> 
> Or do you like that sort of thing?



being that he's an atheist
i think you can just check him off as N/A

But I personally think anyone who believes in deities but doesn't use them as a spiritual tool is kind of missing the underlying psychological purpose of religion. If Gods existed but had no function, then what would be the point of believing in them - how do you even come to believe in something that has no effect on you or offers you a benefit?

that would just generally be tradition, id say
but i dont really understand your special religion
so what benefits does believing in something that you dont worship
uh
end up netting you?

controversial theist statements
etc


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> A poor fucker stuck on a island.



Yeah, that too, but I meant religiously. >.<


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Yeah, that too, but I meant religiously. >.<


...You know I'm not sure, cause he wouldn't not believe in god or believe in god.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> So you DO still think that Atheism is a religion?
> 
> Imagine this: There is a guy on a deserted Island who has never contacted civilization. He has absolutely no notions of higher powers or religious figures. The notion of "God" has never once entered his head.
> 
> What do you call him?



He wouldn't have a name.

So I wouldn't call him anything.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 15, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> The first word that came to mind was 'Neat!'  I don't believe I've heard of someone having Hades as their patron deity.  Normally it's Apollo or Diana *S*.





AleutheWolf said:


> no satanists?



Hades = Greek Satan, basically...  except he rules both Heaven & Hell, which makes him even better than wimp God & Satan.  He also has a beard, kidnapped & raped his wife & cousin, has a helmet that makes him invisible and nobody's allowed to see his palace.  He also has a private garden of flowers that make you go crazy if you touch them, lotsa fun.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Hades = Greek Satan, basically...  except he rules both Heaven & Hell, which makes him even better than wimp God & Satan.  He also has a beard, kidnapped & raped his wife & cousin, has a helmet that makes him invisible and nobody's allowed to see his palace.  He also has a private garden of flowers that make you go crazy if you touch them, lotsa fun.



not theistic satanists. Laveyan(sp?) are atheistic as well :V


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 16, 2010)

I just posted a couple back that I'm LaVey Satanist, although I'm also Animist, rather more than atheist.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I just posted a couple back that I'm LaVey Satanist, although I'm also Animist, rather more than atheist.


Wait is that where you worship yourself?
I'm not sure cause I hear conflicting things about it.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 16, 2010)

atheist


----------



## Browder (Apr 16, 2010)

Relativist. I believe that every single god/divinity is real within the believer's frame of reference.


----------



## letmyheartsink (Apr 16, 2010)

life is life religion is all a matter of perspective


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 16, 2010)

Im not heavily into religoion but i do have some christan beliefs.
Have other firends who have widely different beliefs, but  never let it come between us.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

Kind of a blend of agnosticism (is that a word and if so did I spell it right?) and Wicca. I didn't know it was a multi answer poll...


----------



## Lobar (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Kind of a blend of agnosticism (is that a word and if so did I spell it right?) and Wicca. I didn't know it was a multi answer poll...



So you have no idea what to believe, but you believe something anyways?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

Lobar said:


> So you have no idea what to believe, but you believe something anyways?



I don't know what's out there but I follow the rule of threefold and "If it does no harm, do as you will". for the most part anyways.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait is that where you worship yourself?
> I'm not sure cause I hear conflicting things about it.



More or less, yeah. Not worship in the traditional sense, but you're certainly your own deity. There's plenty of free information, even the Wikipedia article is pretty accurate, last I checked. The only conflicting information I could see is where people confuse it with theological Satanists.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Kind of a blend of agnosticism (is that a word and if so did I spell it right?) and Wicca. I didn't know it was a multi answer poll...



If the radio buttons are square, it's multi-answerable.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> not theistic satanists. Laveyan(sp?) are atheistic as well :V



Wut?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Wut?



LaVeyan Satanism is, by LaVey's definition, atheism.
It was meant to be a critique on the hypocritical function and method of Christianity. He came up with it when he was playing calliope at a carnival. He'd see men crowd into a stripper tent, and the next day he'd see the same men in church. He determined that God didn't serve a purpose but to mask the atheistic self-service a man would do for himself, while paying lip service to society (arguably, they knew that redemption and sinning was garbage; or at very least, they knew God was a creature of infinite forgiveness - so there were no moral or ethical precepts that had functional damnation).

He sought to satirize the religion by showing it what it really was.
A bunch of ritual that didn't mean anything, while glorifying the self. It was just a reversal of the moral rhetoric - and he determined it to be very much the same as Christianity.

so far as i understand it
I've only ever read the Satanic Bible and Rituals.

Satan is supposed to be a representative of self, but he clearly notes in the Satanic Bible that he's not a god - its just the person practicing the philosophy/religion.

I guess you could argue it to be theism, since some members do practice sacred rituals and take the rhetoric to create a supernatural reality or dogmatic system.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have only ever prayed and asked for something twice and only twice it has happened in my hole.


Divine enema? 



Jelly said:


> LaVeyan Satanism is, by LaVey's definition, atheism.


It is what you get when somebody with nothing original to say tries too hard to be hip and edgy. =3


----------



## Maxwell (Apr 16, 2010)

I-don't-give-a-shitism as long as you don't push it on me.


----------



## rommel9 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hm, anyone else on here Catholic? And please no Catholic jokes, lol


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 16, 2010)

A priest and a...wait, you said _no_ Catholic jokes

I am a strong Christian, Methodist to be correct, though I haven't been able to get to Church in ages, I asked my boss when I started working for a couple Sundays off a month at least 1 a month, I have gotten one Sunday morning off since I started working there in May


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 16, 2010)

The Pope, a cardinal, and an altar boy walk into a bar. The bartender looks up, then shakes his head and says "Nah, too easy."


----------



## rommel9 (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh Lord, what have I done, haha


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm a non-denominational Christian who believe in intelligent design rather. Creationism seems to unrealistic, but evolution is just to damn random.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

RiskyFrisky said:


> I'm a non-denominational Christian who believe in intelligent design rather. Creationism seems to unrealistic, but evolution is just to damn random.



Intelligent design _is_ creationism.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2010)

RiskyFrisky said:


> ...but evolution is just to damn random.



It's... nnnggggghhhh. No. No. I'm not going to even start.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

Nichiren Buddhism and a bit Agnostic...I guess...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

RiskyFrisky said:


> I'm a non-denominational Christian who believe in intelligent design rather. Creationism seems to unrealistic, but evolution is just to damn random.



Ironically, people who believe in 'intelligent design' don't have any intelligence.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Ironically, people who believe in 'intelligent design' don't have any intelligence.



Dinosaurs and Hyooomanz lived together in perfect harmony. :V
Without being eaten by the various amounts of pretators that would consider the human a tasty snack.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dinosaurs and Hyooomanz lived together in perfect harmony. :V



Hi grandma.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Ironically, people who believe in 'intelligent design' don't have any intelligence.



That isn't ironic at all.
_They_ couldn't have designed all the life on the planet. Therefore, they are unintelligent. =P


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 16, 2010)

RiskyFrisky said:


> I'm a non-denominational Christian who believe in intelligent design rather. Creationism seems to unrealistic, but evolution is just to damn random.


 The arrogance and idiocy of Genesis is more than sufficient evidence to disprove intelligent design.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dinosaurs and Hyooomanz lived together in perfect harmony. :V



I wouldn't exactly say perfect...


----------



## Browder (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Ironically, people who believe in 'intelligent design' don't have any intelligence.



Untrue. I know a lot of very smart people with very odd creation views. This sort of insular thinking is any different from the most fundamentalist types of viewpoints.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm p much agnostic.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hi grandma.



While Adam and eve explored the Garden of Eden, God created the dinosaurs.
The Dinosaurs were a peaceful bunch, They enjoyed singing Hakkunah mattata with the Hyoomanz, and the humans used them for  Everyday use.



Attaman said:


> I wouldn't exactly say perfect...



lol


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Nichiren Buddhism



Any particular denominative school?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Any particular denominative school?



ShÅshÅ«.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Do any of you know Sokka Gakkai International?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Do any of you know Sokka Gakkai International?



I know there is an SGI establishment in Va Beach. 
When I first went to a buddhist gathering, I thought they were Yeerks.... :V
I was 11 at the time.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I know there is an SGI establishment in Va Beach.
> When I first went to a buddhist gathering, I thought they were Yeerks.... :V
> I was 11 at the time.


Must have been scary.

Well then, to revive your mermories - 


Ohontonimo... PAN!! Ya Atamaagaa


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Must have been scary.
> 
> Well then, to revive your mermories -
> 
> ...



You are funny.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I know there is an SGI establishment in Va Beach.
> When I first went to a buddhist gathering, I thought they were Yeerks.... :V
> I was 11 at the time.



Was that because of the slugs swimming around in the pool?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You are funny.



Just try to imagine it.

I know you have no idea what am I talking about.

That's why you need more 'Hon ba wa! Kurachi-kun, hon ba wa!'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMkfzqEj3PE


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Was that because of the slugs swimming around in the pool?



Because of how nice they were, organized and things, I thought the store room had a hidden Yeerk pool in the back.

I remember yelling "Where's the Yeerk pool" when I had gone into the children's center of the SGI building. It's still funny. 





CynicalCirno said:


> Just try to imagine it.
> 
> I know you have no idea what am I talking about.
> 
> ...



What is that?!
I don't even...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 16, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> It's... nnnggggghhhh. No. No. I'm not going to even start.


 
I feel your pain.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Because of how nice they were, organized and things, I thought the store room had a hidden Yeerk pool in the back.
> 
> I remember yelling "Where's the Yeerk pool" when I had gone into the children's center of the SGI building. It's still funny.


 
That was a good series.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What is that?!
> I don't even...



As the prosecutor of memes in FAF, I clearly elaborate about Airmoto.
I will take the text that my friend wrote on Know Your Meme.
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/masami-hisamoto-hissu-amoto-san-airmoto
It's SGI, believe it or not. Masami Hisa_moto_  is one of the leaders of the SGI.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Apr 16, 2010)

This is pretty much my religion in a nutshell:

*What is God?*
- God is the creator of all things in our universe. What does that mean?  We can't know for certain. Who is to say that our universe is the only  one? Who is to say that there aren't multiple gods who have created  different dimensions with different motivations? It's all really up in  the air. 

*Who is God?*
-God is nothing like humans, he did not make us in his image. He is a  thing of curiosity. Everything in this universe is here for his own  studies. Earth is a staging area for one of his experiments. Did he  create life? No, did he create the conditions for life? Yes. He set up  the playing field for earth and all the other planets out there that are  able to develop life, but what he wants to know is -how- it develops in  each individual situation. Actions, Reactions, Emotions, Corruption,  Martyrdom, Religion. How do all these things develop? Who develops them?  How does it shape and change the society created by each reaction  before it?

*What is the soul?*
-The soul is script. Who you are and everything you are is a variable.  You are added into God's experiment to see how you shape and change the  world around you. How you affect other variables, how you create other  variables. As you grow and age, your script develops to become more  complicated and changed, mostly by the other variables around you. When  you die, your script on this planet is over, and when God wants to  determine "What happens when I place you -here-", you are reborn with  your base script, none of the things that happened in your previous life  are remembered or affect who you are. You may not be reborn on Earth,  but anywhere God wants to put your personality, in any situation all  over the universe.

*Prayer?*
-The God whom I believe in does not care whether you worship him or not,  whether you believe in him or not. If you do, he can smile and know  that every step from carbon chains to the complex human body has  developed a person to understand what the world is around him. If you  don't, he is interested in the things you do believe in. Those religions  are created by man, therefore they are more interesting to him than the  real deal. In his eyes praying to him when you know the whole story is a  bit silly, being that he wants to see what you do, he doesn't want you  to dwell on what he's already done.

*The reason to live.*
-To grow, to change, to live, to love, to develop. Everything you do  changes something about this world. Every step you take leaves an  impact. Live life to its fullest, make the world a better place to live  in for us. Don't try to please him, he is not bound by petty human  pride. He wants us to be all we can be. 

*Divine Intervention?*
-I don't believe God affects anything anymore. His little experiments  are doing their own thing, any time he showed himself he would taint the  results. He wants us to develop on our own. Our morals, our society, he  wants it all to be on our shoulders, not his. Maybe a loved one  perishes in a car accident, or maybe he is saved, each would have an  effect on the people who care about that person. It is the effect that  God cares about. Not the action.

I may have to add or edit some things, since this was just kinda vomited  up from the back of my head. Any questions or comments are welcome, I'd  like to expand this as much as I can.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

KittenAdmin said:


> This is pretty much my religion in a nutshell:
> 
> *What is God?*
> - God is the creator of all things in our universe. What does that mean?  We can't know for certain. Who is to say that our universe is the only  one? Who is to say that there aren't multiple gods who have created  different dimensions with different motivations? It's all really up in  the air.
> ...



If there is a god, this is pretty much how I think he/she/it would be like.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> If there is a god, this is pretty much how I think he/she/it would be like.



Yep, the watchmaker god. Deism. He made it to watch, not to do shit for us.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> As the prosecutor of memes in FAF, I clearly elaborate about Airmoto.
> I will take the text that my friend wrote on Know Your Meme.
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/masami-hisamoto-hissu-amoto-san-airmoto
> It's SGI, believe it or not. Masami Hisa_moto_  is one of the leaders of the SGI.



Okay, cool.
And that was a strange video, dear sir.


----------



## furatail (Apr 16, 2010)

Atheism!  It's a dangerous belief to express in my hometown but I hate pretending I believe in someone else's religion.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 16, 2010)

furatail said:


> Atheism!  It's a dangerous belief to express in my hometown but I hate pretending I believe in someone else's religion.


Just tell anyone who asks that you don't believe in Peter Pan, Frankenstein, or Superman. Then ride off on your bicycle.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Okay, cool.
> And that was a strange video, dear sir.



Is strange, but is art.

How much am I dear to you sir?
Or do you question my mind stableness because of these videos?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Is strange, but is art.
> 
> How much am I dear to you sir?
> Or do you question my mind stableness because of these videos?



You should see Hamlet at the Chrysler Museum. :V 
It's awesomely strange. 


I do not question your mind's stability at all. 
And you are very dear. 
So very dear that I'd share my coffee with you. :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 16, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Just tell anyone who asks that you *don't believe in Peter Pan, Frankenstein, or Superman. Then ride off on your bicycle.*


When you say Rolls, I say Royce 
That sir, is an awesome post. You're now my favorite person on this forum.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You should see Hamlet at the Chrysler Museum.
> It's awesomely strange.
> 
> 
> ...


No thank you, I'm not planning flying from the middle east any time soon.
I am not strange.

Why so dear really?
Which coffee do you drink?


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 16, 2010)

Atheism it is.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 16, 2010)

@OP: You didn't put Shinto?  How could you forget Shinto!
What I put down was Christianity, Agnosticism, Buddhism and Taoism.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 16, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> When you say Rolls, I say Royce
> That sir, is an awesome post. You're now my favorite person on this forum.


Why, thank you =3c


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't really believe in any particular God, but I like to worship the Greek God Eros just for shits and giggles.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 16, 2010)

Atheist here. God doesn't exist. There's nothing after death. And there's no heaven and hell. The life is what it is, made by evolution. 

Yay that's awesome! =D


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

I think we all go back into a pool of energy...
Gaia if you will, the spirit of the earth.
We can't just die, our energy has to go somewhere.
Maybe if we are bad, we get another life on earth, I hope I do not need that...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Jelly said:


> LaVeyan Satanism is, by LaVey's definition, atheism.
> It was meant to be a critique on the hypocritical function and method of Christianity. He came up with it when he was playing calliope at a carnival. He'd see men crowd into a stripper tent, and the next day he'd see the same men in church. He determined that God didn't serve a purpose but to mask the atheistic self-service a man would do for himself, while paying lip service to society (arguably, they knew that redemption and sinning was garbage; or at very least, they knew God was a creature of infinite forgiveness - so there were no moral or ethical precepts that had functional damnation).
> 
> He sought to satirize the religion by showing it what it really was.
> ...



Again, wut?

I mean, what the heck does this have to do with me.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

Haven't we done this thread a kazillion times by now?

Anyway, still Mahayana Buddhist. (Feel free to mock, I think it sounds stupid too, so I won't admit it IRL except to friends and family. People give me funny looks.)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Haven't we done this thread a kazillion times by now?
> 
> Anyway, still Mahayana Buddhist. (Feel free to mock, I think it sounds stupid too, so I won't admit it IRL except to friends and family. People give me funny looks.)



Why would we mock you D=

Also, what's the diff between Mahayana & normal Buddhism?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 16, 2010)

why do so many people believe in something that can't be solidly proven?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Again, wut?
> 
> I mean, what the heck does this have to do with me.



I don't know.
I was just answering what I thought you were asking
i guess you weren't asking anything about what i answered, though



Nylak said:


> Haven't we done this thread a kazillion times by now?
> 
> Anyway, still Mahayana Buddhist. (Feel free to mock, I think it sounds stupid too, so I won't admit it IRL except to friends and family. People give me funny looks.)



Yes.
And we're having it again
this isn't so bad, is it

also zeke said she's spiritually affiliated with nichiren shoshu
so you're in furiendly company \(^_^)/


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why would we mock you D=
> 
> Also, what's the diff between Mahayana & normal Buddhism?


 
There isn't really a "normal" Buddhism, just like there isn't a "normal" Christianity.  Just different sects with different beliefs.

Basically, there are two main sects of Buddhism, Mahayana and Theravada.  Mahayana is a bit larger, and is composed of a huge number loose doctrines, but is basically defined by its belief in universalism (everyone can and will achieve enlightenment and become a Buddha), its practice of Bodhicitta as the main focus of realization, practice of compassion as the transfer of merit and the route to enlightenment, and the recognition that the immortal Buddha is present in all beings.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm not answering your question, if that's what you're waiting for, Randy.
just readin' da thread, bro


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> There isn't really a "normal" Buddhism, just like there isn't a "normal" Christianity.  Just different sects with different beliefs.
> 
> Basically, there are two main sects of Buddhism, Mahayana and Theravada.  Mahayana is a bit larger, and is composed of a huge number loose doctrines, but is basically defined by its belief in universalism (everyone can and will achieve enlightenment and become a Buddha), its practice of Bodhicitta as the main focus of realization, practice of compassion as the transfer of merit and the route to enlightenment, and the recognition that the immortal Buddha is present in all beings.



Sounds nice, what's the Theravada like then?


----------



## Lobar (Apr 16, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> We can't just die, our energy has to go somewhere.



Entropy.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sounds nice, what's the Theravada like then?


 Theravada isn't drastically different, but it is older and more conservative.  To explain it in the most simple way possible, Theravada insists that one must reach enlightenment through research, learning, and experience, rather than by acts of compassion and faith--basically, you need to memorize scriptures, attend temple, and chant prayers over and over again in order to reach enlightenment.  There is much less emphasis placed on faith, private meditation or general kindness.  (It's also a whole lot more 'technically" complicated, which isn't surprising considering its reliance on scripture and sutras.)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Theravada isn't drastically different, but it is older and more conservative.  To explain it in the most simple way possible, Theravada insists that one must reach enlightenment through research, learning, and experience, rather than by acts of compassion and faith--basically, you need to memorize scriptures, attend temple, and chant prayers over and over again in order to reach enlightenment.  There is much less emphasis placed on faith, private meditation or general kindness.  (It's also a whole lot more 'technically" complicated, which isn't surprising considering its reliance on scripture and sutras.)



Oh, go the other kind then, Theravada looks kinda cold & selfish.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh, go the other kind then, Theravada looks kinda cold & selfish.



Its not, really.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh, go the other kind then, Theravada looks kinda cold & selfish.


My thoughts exactly, although it's not as bad as I let on. XD But apparently most modern Buddhists agree; even though Theravada can trace its roots further back than Mahayana, the latter is definitely more popular, and is basically considered to be the standard of Buddhism as it's known by non-Buddhists. Theravada has recently taken steps to "modernize" its approach to religious practice to entice more followers, but it's still considerably less popular in this day and age.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm Christian (Methodist). Spirituality just really helps in my life, personally. I don't want to argue about whether or not God exists, or the errors in the bible, or anything like that. I'm just happy with where I am, and I want it to stay that way.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> My thoughts exactly, although it's not as bad as I let on. XD But apparently most modern Buddhists agree; even though Theravada can trace its roots further back than Mahayana, the latter is definitely more popular, and is basically considered to be the standard of Buddhism as it's known by non-Buddhists. Theravada has recently taken steps to "modernize" its approach to religious practice to entice more followers, but it's still considerably less popular in this day and age.



Yea, I can understand why.  It reminds me of that brand of Jews who spend their whole lives reading Hebrew texts & calling other ignorants because apparently, only they are right.  Anyhoo, I still prefer good ol' Hadeseism, even though I'm pretty much the only one to err.. practice it, in some way.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, I can understand why.  It reminds me of that brand of Jews who spend their whole lives reading Hebrew texts & calling other ignorants because apparently, only they are right.  Anyhoo, I still prefer good ol' Hadeseism, even though I'm pretty much the only one to err.. practice it, in some way.



No offense, but you should at least try to get a basic education in something before you apply sweeping generalizations to it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Jelly said:


> No offense, but you should at least try to get a basic education in something before you apply sweeping generalizations to it.



I said a brand of Jews, not every Jew ='/

No offense, but you should at least try to read the sentence before whining about it.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey, Jelly, what are your religious views.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I said a brand of Jews, not every Jew ='/
> 
> No offense, but you should at least try to read the sentence before whining about it.



I was talking about your sudden views on Theravada Buddhism.
a couple of sentences
hey, we're suddenly a-okay to condemn the religious dogma to being cold and selfish
alright then
Mahayana isn't even a school, its a movement permitting the incorporation of non-Buddhist or unorthodox thought into the central dogma. I mean, do you really think that the quasi-mythical Buddha was a cold and selfish person, leaving a cold and selfish legacy?



Stawks said:


> Hey, Jelly, what are your religious views.



A big mess.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I was talking about your sudden views on Theravada Buddhism.



Oh, I just made a comparison ='/

How's that a sweeping generalization?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh, I just made a comparison ='/
> 
> How's that a sweeping generalization?



I edited my post.
Mahayana gave rise to a number of schools with completely different viewpoints, a few of the Pure Land sects which exist due to the Mahayana Buddhist movement are tremendously racist and xenophobic. Theravada is the representative SCHOOL of the central Orthodoxy, though, but the dogma is still based upon the work of early Buddhist writers.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

I just said what Nylak's description made me think, and now you're being so serious about something as vague as "cold & selfish".  You sure have time to lose, dontcha?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I just said what Nylak's description made me think, and now you're being so serious about something as vague as "cold & selfish".



Its not cool to rip on people's religious beliefs or beliefs of any kind without knowing what that insult actually means or implies. I'm asking you not to do that, that's all, alright?



Ibuuyk said:


> You sure have time to lose, dontcha?


So, what're you doing while you post this, composing a sonnet with your dick?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I just said what Nylak's description made me think, and now you're being so serious about something as vague as "cold & selfish". You sure have time to lose, dontcha?


Religious topics tend to incite this sort of reaction. It's difficult not to make generalizations on a collective faith based on first impressions, which are _always_ biased, which my description was; it's the nature of the subject matter. It's also difficult for some others not to leap to the defense of their own preferred sect. Meh.



Jelly said:


> Its not cool to rip on people's religious beliefs or beliefs of any kind without knowing what that insult actually means or implies. I'm asking you not to do that, that's all, alright?


 I don't think he was deliberately "ripping" on Theravada, or anything, really.  It was just a vague response to a vague, brief and biased description.  If you're going to blame someone, blame me for not taking the time to explain the school more thoroughly and with a less preferential tone.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Its not cool to rip on people's religious beliefs or beliefs of any kind without knowing what that insult actually means or implies. I'm asking you not to do that, that's all, alright?
> 
> 
> *So, what're you doing while you post this, composing a sonnet with your dick?*



Reading Pokemon mangas, actually.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Reading Pokemon mangas, actually.



Well thats okay i guess


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyhoo, I'm off for the night now, g' night y'all.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 16, 2010)

For statistical purposes , I choose Atheist, but the correct answer would be Non-Theist. Essentially, I don't give a flying fudge one way or the other if there's a greater being or not. 

Regardless of the cynicism that's develop over the years due in part to post-modernity and the media critical role in scaring us for no damn reason, the _majority_ of people are intrinsically good* and would not willingly exact harm on others--regardless of whether there's an invisible sky wizard or not.


* Good as long as all things about society and the people that live in it remain a constant. If we're running about in our ass-less chaps looking for that massive Twinkie warehouse, you can bet that grandma isn't going to think twice about giving us youngin's a lead salad via her tatter Chinese Assault Rifle.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 16, 2010)

agnostic former christian it just became too hard to believe a bunch of unproven things in a book writen so long ago also people were dumb as shit back then this was before we knew witchcraft wasnt real if we were that dumb then anything is possible god to me is a creation of mankind so people can be unafraid of death


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 17, 2010)

The only thing I'm sure of is that I'm not sure about anything. So, Agnostic.

I finally finished reading His Dark Materials by Phillip Pullman today, and some of the ideas in there make a lot of sense to me. Might have more to say once I've had some time to think about it.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 17, 2010)

I just can't understand the thought of "I don't want to critically evaluate my beliefs and risk realizing I have no reason to believe them, because they make me happy/feel good."  Isn't it just part of growing up?  It's why we stopped believing in Santa and the Tooth Fairy.  You may very well feel happier in the interim believing the fat man will be bringing you a PS3 at the end of the year, but you're really just setting yourself up for disappointment, especially if you change how you live your life to try to make it happen.

And if I was prone to believing things just because I'd like them to be true, I'd follow Asatru, the Viking religion, because it's just fucking badass as hell.  Christians just get to wear a cross pendant around their necks, while Asatruers get to wear Thor's mighty hammer MjÅlnir.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I just can't understand the thought of "I don't want to critically evaluate my beliefs and risk realizing I have no reason to believe them, because they make me happy/feel good."  Isn't it just part of growing up?  It's why we stopped believing in Santa and the Tooth Fairy.  You may very well feel happier in the interim believing the fat man will be bringing you a PS3 at the end of the year, but you're really just setting yourself up for disappointment, especially if you change how you live your life to try to make it happen.



But there's no way to KNOW that Santa doesn't exist, is there? Aha! Zing! Score another for agnosticism!


----------



## thesoundofsilence (Apr 17, 2010)

i voted 'other', pastafarian here . i was touched by his noodly appendage :V


----------



## Trinholdt (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't believe I should have a religion, however, I believe there are multiple Gods (one from every religion?) and they all deserve the same respect.

I don't care what others believe in, because they have every right, and I am in no position to criticize or mock them in what they believe in.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> And if I was prone to believing things just because I'd like them to be true, I'd follow Asatru, the Viking religion, because it's just fucking badass as hell.  Christians just get to wear a cross pendant around their necks, while Asatruers get to wear Thor's mighty hammer MjÅlnir.



also well known for violent neo-nazism in the us
so bonuses all around
etc.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Eastern Orthodox Christian


----------



## Lobar (Apr 17, 2010)

Jelly said:


> also well known for violent neo-nazism in the us
> so bonuses all around
> etc.



yeah, thanks to the cybersquatting of the asatru.de domain

nazis ruin everything


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> No thank you, I'm not planning flying from the middle east any time soon.
> I am not strange.
> 
> Why so dear really?
> Which coffee do you drink?



Because you are. 
And I drink some of the Elliot's Fair trade stuff. It has a very bold flavor to it. I usually drink either Ethiopian or the Hazelnut.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I just can't understand the thought of "I don't want to critically evaluate my beliefs and risk realizing I have no reason to believe them, because they make me happy/feel good."  Isn't it just part of growing up?  It's why we stopped believing in Santa and the Tooth Fairy.  You may very well feel happier in the interim believing the fat man will be bringing you a PS3 at the end of the year, but you're really just setting yourself up for disappointment, especially if you change how you live your life to try to make it happen.
> 
> And if I was prone to believing things just because I'd like them to be true, I'd follow Asatru, the Viking religion, because it's just fucking badass as hell.  Christians just get to wear a cross pendant around their necks, while Asatruers get to wear Thor's mighty hammer MjÅlnir.



Lots of religions are pretty badass.  The Old Testament has some battles that make the fight for Helm's Deep look like an arm wrestling match, Greek Mythology has Jove (Zeus) vs the Titans, and Seth cut his brother Osirus up into 14 pieces and scattered them on the banks of the Nile.

Also, this statement "_I don't want to critically evaluate my beliefs and risk realizing I  have no reason to believe them, because they make me happy/feel good."  _Doesn't include those who have evaluated their beliefs (i.e. christianity), walked that trial by fire, and come out with their faith stronger for it.  That religion is not for weak individuals; I know because I lived it for 20 years.  But after my evaluation and personal tribulations, it did not fit with my outlook on life and my core values and morals.   It is just as hard to leave a Belief System as it is to stay.  I've lost a way to relate to all my family members, both immediate and extended because I chose another path.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Because you are.
> And I drink some of the Elliot's Fair trade stuff. It has a very bold flavor to it. I usually drink either Ethiopian or the Hazelnut.



I dun like coffee to much unless it is packed with sugar to sweeten it.

I has a sweet tooth.

I prefer energy drinks for my caffeine fix. though I have to be careful as I have recently found I am highly caffeine sensitive. I have made myself ill from drinking cola all day, everyday for a week.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 17, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Also, this statement "_I don't want to critically evaluate my beliefs and risk realizing I  have no reason to believe them, because they make me happy/feel good."  _Doesn't include those who have evaluated their beliefs (i.e. christianity), walked that trial by fire, and come out with their faith stronger for it.



I mentioned it because some comments in this thread have been very much along that line, but I never said it applied to everyone.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

Kemetic has always appealed to me more than other religions, due to the fact that I was brought up with Egyptian Gods instead of just one.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 17, 2010)

Progressive Christian.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2010)

For a while I worshiped a giant claw in the sky.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm mainly an Agnostic because, although I don't rule out God or an afterlife, I do not accept it as fact.  I do like some of what Jesus had to say in the New Testament ("Love thy enemy" and all that).  I also like the Three Jewels of Tao: compassion, moderation and humility (good luck finding that in a teabagger), and generally consider that a peaceful religion.  Buddhism is also peaceful with the Four Noble Truth and the Noble Eightfold Path.  Its philosophies can be included in other faiths.  

I have been to Church before.  I enjoy the Episcopal Church because they are open-minded and accepting.  People can join without being questioned.  They even marry gays in the few places that it is legal.  

People need to be more tolerant in general.  We cannot have peace without it. The biggest problem with religion is that people think their beliefs are better than others.  A lot of atheists think they're better than religious as well.  This is what causes most of the problems in the world.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I mentioned it because some comments in this thread have been very much along that line, but I never said it applied to everyone.



Understood .  Usually it's best if you state the 'most people' implication rather then leaving it out, or people automatically assume you're including everyone.

I took Rhetoric in college, and in my class one could lose a lot of marks in a paper for making that mistake, so I've kind of had that hammered into me. 

And there's also the fact that when speaking about religion in general people are always going to jump to the wrong conclusion so words have to be chosen rather carefully.  Just my two cents.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Hades = Greek Satan, basically...  except he rules both Heaven & Hell, which makes him even better than wimp God & Satan.  He also has a beard, kidnapped & raped his wife & cousin, has a helmet that makes him invisible and nobody's allowed to see his palace.  He also has a private garden of flowers that make you go crazy if you touch them, lotsa fun.



That's pretty much why I was surprised that you're patron Deity is Hades.  Most people choose more benevolent gods.

You also forgot the fact that he has that awesome three-headed dog, Cerberus


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> People need to be more tolerant in general.  We cannot have peace without it. The biggest problem with religion is that people think their beliefs are better than others.  A lot of atheists think they're better than religious as well.  This is what causes most of the problems in the world.



Well, in their eyes they _are_ better, because they are the ones following "the real" god(s).
I guess it would be weird to be 100% certain about something, then have some people move in down the road who are 100% certain that you are wrong and they're correct.

It's more about people not just leaving it be and being happy that they are "right", and instead going out and bothering/hurting those who are "wrong".

Like total jerks. I:<


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I wouldn't exactly say perfect...



What the...


*LMAO*  Okay, that's one of the funniest things i've ever seen.  Kudos for finding that!


----------



## Azure (Apr 17, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Also, this statement "_I don't want to critically evaluate my beliefs and risk realizing I  have no reason to believe them, because they make me happy/feel good."  _Doesn't include those who have evaluated their beliefs (i.e. christianity), walked that trial by fire, and come out with their faith stronger for it.


I'd say myself that they obviously didn't apply very much logic to their evaluation. The key word was critically.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 17, 2010)

skittle said:


> Progressive Christian.


That's even worse than the Fundamentalist kind...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 17, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> That's pretty much why I was surprised that you're patron Deity is Hades.  Most people choose more benevolent gods.
> 
> You also forgot the fact that he has that awesome three-headed dog, Cerberus



He's neither good nor bad, he's neutral & doesn't care bout us.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> That's even worse than the Fundamentalist kind...



_Nothing_ is worse than the Fundamentalist kind.
Except Fundamentalist Muslims.

Ho ho, those guys.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> _Nothing_ is worse than the Fundamentalist kind.
> Except Fundamentalist Muslims.
> 
> Ho ho, those guys.



Ironically enough I am currently discussing muslims and other religions with an indian friend on skype. And we both dislike muslims.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> _Nothing_ is worse than the Fundamentalist kind.


I beg to differ. As bad as Fundies are, I can at least respect them for believing everything their religion says, and not just the parts modern society thinks are okay. They may be hypocritical, self-righteous twats, but at least they don't pretend their millennia-old take on God is okay with the things that even modern society hasn't fully accepted yet.

All three Abrahamic religions are hateful, backwards, and strict. To believe only the lenient parts so you can pretend otherwise is to be a believer in name only.



> Except Fundamentalist Muslims.
> 
> Ho ho, those guys.


I'm inclined to say they're _no_ worse than Fundamentalist Christians, myself =V



RandyDarkshade said:


> Ironically enough I am currently discussing muslims and other religions with an indian friend on skype. And we both dislike muslims.


Indians are mostly Hindu, so that's not surprising. It's also not _ironic_ in the least, moron, it's _coincidental_.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 17, 2010)

Apathetic agnostic otherkin dragon.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I beg to differ. As bad as Fundies are, I can at least respect them for believing everything their religion says, and not just the parts modern society thinks are okay. They may be hypocritical, self-righteous twats, but at least they don't pretend their millennia-old take on God is okay with the things that even modern society hasn't fully accepted yet.



Hey, I agree! -high five of the Hellbound-

In a way, they may be the only ones who "actually" qualify for Heaven, because they don't just ignore 90% of Gawd's will and assume he's cool.

The decent, laid-back and tolerate Christians who get on with their lives are the people who deserve their afterlife, but ironically wouldn't in God's opinion if the Bible is anything to go on. (And it's the only thing to go on. :c )
Hopefully he's secretly testing people to see if they'd rather be decent to eachother than exactly follow his book, and they'll get a pretty fruit basket when they die. :3


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hey, I agree! -high five of the Hellbound-
> 
> *In a way, they may be the only ones who "actually" qualify for Heaven, because they don't just ignore 90% of Gawd's will and assume he's cool.*
> 
> The decent, laid-back and tolerate Christians who get on with their lives are the people who deserve their afterlife, but ironically wouldn't in God's opinion if the Bible is anything to go on. (And it's the only thing to go on. :c )


Exactly. Especially the part I bolded.

Faith is completely worthless if it's not sincere, and to only believe in the religious doctrines modern society is okay with is hardly what I'd call sincere. Essentially, you just end up ignoring the ones that conflict with your own actions. Might as well be an atheist if you're gonna do that, eh?

This reminds me of a joke I heard once. I'd tell it, but it's long and I only half-remember it.



> Hopefully he's secretly testing people to see if they'd rather be decent to eachother than exactly follow his book, and they'll get a pretty fruit basket when they die. :3


Dare to dream. From what I've seen, any God that exists is kind of a dick =/


----------



## Jelly (Apr 17, 2010)

So, then
interpretation of mystical texts is not cool
and why are you so supportive of the catholic church

i dont know

Wow, great, and they banned him just as I responded.
awesome
this place fucking sucks :\


----------



## Len_5 (Apr 17, 2010)

I a theorgist.
It not very organized. There are too many different ones because people really follow theoreocratic beliefs.
I believe in 5 major principles.

1. The transfer of energy.us "energy can neither be created nor destroyed, only changes form."  (not scientific implications, it correlates with death so kinda metaphysics)
2. human potent.
3. the laws of consumption and equivalence "to gain one must give equal value in return"
4. the awareness and respect of other religions.
5. the law of contra-dominance. Nothing is set. People shape their own fate, but one lives in ignorance of what it truly is. (that last one may sound like a contradiction cause its very hard to explain.....sometimes i question life too much.)  Why do I paraphrase so much?


----------

